# Taking Your Car to France Temporarily (as a student)



## llewelynmathias

Hey,
I'm a 2nd year mature university student studying French, and next September I will be spending a year in France as a language assistant through the British Council / ERASMUS. I was hoping to be able to drive over to France so that I could take as many of my possessions with me and to keep my car whilst I was out there, giving me the opportunity to travel as much as I could - but I'm finding it hard to figure out how to do this.

My current car insurance company (Admiral) says they will not insure for me for the duration of my time out there, and frankly, I don't want to leave my new car rusting on the road outside my house for a year, and I don't want to have to pay tax and insurance on it when I'm not using it either (I also don't have a driveway/garage), so really taking it France is ideal, however, how do I get insurance?

Obviously I don't want to export the car and get it on French plates etc etc etc as I'll only be there for 8 or 9 months, so by the time I go through that process, I will already be leaving I'm sure.

If anyone knows of someone who has done a year's study abroad and took their car and how they did it, or if anyone travels to France for work for long periods of time with their car - I'd really appreciate your advice.

Thanks!


----------



## DejW

Good question! I don't know the answer, but try some student or erasmus forums...it must be a common problem.

DejW


----------



## llewelynmathias

DejW said:


> Good question! I don't know the answer, but try some student or erasmus forums...it must be a common problem.
> 
> DejW


Thank you, yes those were my thoughts too as a quick Google hasn't done the trick I've found myself on these forums  Thanks for the tip about asking on an erasmus forum


----------



## 512346

You have not said where you are moving to.

If it is to a French city and you have to park it 'on street' the chances are there will not be much left of the car in 8 months time.

The French don't really have much respect for other peoples cars and will use as a guide when parking their own car.


----------



## Crabtree

Personally if you are moving to a city you will probably find it easier to use public transport If you do
not want your car left in the uk then sell it after you have taken your stuff over Provided you retain your UK residency then there should be no problem insuring your car with a specialist such as
www.hertsinsurance.com but you may get a shock as to cost You can also google "long term car insurance in Europe"


----------



## Nomoss

If you do take the car to France, complete and return the export slip part of your registration document (V5C) to DVLA after you leave. This will stop your car being liable to Road tax while you are away, and you can reinstate it when you return, probably after getting an MOT test, but the Customs where you return should be able to tell you definitively.

I would not recommend submitting a SORN (Statutory Off-Road Notification), as some people have done. This is not valid if the car is not in the UK, and when you return it will be illegally on the road.

You should be able to get long term, full insurance cover in France for your UK reg car here Andrew Copeland Insurance - Residential Property Insurance. commercial property insurance. Overseas property insurance. Green Card Motor. Andrew Copeland Insurance Consultants Ltd. Andrew Copeland International Ltd.

Note, I have no connection with Copeland, but used them for several years in France and Spain.


----------



## Clic Clac

Try stuartcollins.com for a full 12 months EU cover if you remain a UK resident.

I think that all Fully Comprehensive UK policies are good for Third Party cover in the EU for the duration of the policy, but it sounds like your car maybe still too valuable to risk that.


----------



## Emanuel88

llewelynmathias said:


> Hey, I'm a 2nd year mature university student studying French, and next September I will be spending a year in France as a language assistant through the British Council / ERASMUS. I was hoping to be able to drive over to France so that I could take as many of my possessions with me and to keep my car whilst I was out there, giving me the opportunity to travel as much as I could - but I'm finding it hard to figure out how to do this. My current car insurance company (Admiral) says they will not insure for me for the duration of my time out there, and frankly, I don't want to leave my new car rusting on the road outside my house for a year, and I don't want to have to pay tax and insurance on it when I'm not using it either (I also don't have a driveway/garage), so really taking it France is ideal, however, how do I get insurance? Obviously I don't want to export the car and get it on French plates etc etc etc as I'll only be there for 8 or 9 months, so by the time I go through that process, I will already be leaving I'm sure. If anyone knows of someone who has done a year's study abroad and took their car and how they did it, or if anyone travels to France for work for long periods of time with their car - I'd really appreciate your advice. Thanks!


 Hi, it seems that I cannot still (after your request in 2018) find a clear answer by googling it. Could you please let me know what did you find by digging in to this ? Is there a deadline for students bringing their car in France before they have to immatriculate it ? I am a PhD student from an EU country and i will be staying in france for 3 years. Thanks a lot Best, Emanuel


----------



## Crabtree

Basically if a car is in France for more than six months then it has to be French registered If you are a full time resident you have one month to re register it I would think 3 years will be regarded as full time.
If you are a temporary posted worker and will be returning to the UK or a student say on an exchange then you do not need to re register it HOWEVER it must comply with the laws of the country of registration which for the UK is paying road tax having an MOT and insurance


----------

